# Hds advice



## LmitingOut (Mar 11, 2011)

Is a hds10 gen1 for 800 dollars a good deal?
It is used...
Thanks for any info


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

If it comes with all wiring and transducer, I'd say it a pretty fair deal. I wouldn't say you're stealing it, but you're not getting ripped off either....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Is that with the structure scan box?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## LmitingOut (Mar 11, 2011)

No structure scan, I also found a hds8 gen2 for 850


----------



## LmitingOut (Mar 11, 2011)

Just trying to decide


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

If u plan on getting a platinum chip go with the gen 2 its faster I have a gen 1 8 and its a little slow with that card. The operate the same the keys are nice on the bottom of the 8 and 10. The gen 2 dont have water intrusion problems like the 1s did but my 8 gen one has been drenched and frozen a bunch no problem s

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I'd go with the gen2 8" as well

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## LmitingOut (Mar 11, 2011)

K gonefishin said:


> If u plan on getting a platinum chip go with the gen 2 its faster I have a gen 1 8 and its a little slow with that card. The operate the same the keys are nice on the bottom of the 8 and 10. The gen 2 dont have water intrusion problems like the 1s did but my 8 gen one has been drenched and frozen a bunch no problem s
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I have the platinum chip in the hds5 gen 1 now and it is pretty slow when switching back and forth GPS and finder. 


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

